# صور بعض أجزاء تجربتي



## حسام الدين قباوات (27 مارس 2009)

هذه صور لبعض الأجزاء اللتي استخدمتها في تجربتي
وهي صورة لدارة الرنين وصورة لإلواح الستانلس وصورة العازل اللذي وضعته بين الألواح


----------



## khaledkamal21 (27 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم أ/ حسام الدين
تحيه طيبه و بعد
نرجو من سيادتكم التكرم باعطاء تفاصيل اكتر عن مدي نجاح هذة الدائرة الكهربية و مكوناتها و رسم تخطيطي لتجميع المكونات كما نرجو منك التكرم باعطائنا فكرة شامله عن مدي نجاح هذه الدائرة و انتاجيتها لكميه الغاز المنتجة للهيدروجين و كميه التيار المستهلكة و الامبير و كثير من التفاصيل التي بكل تاكيد ستفيد الاعضاء المهتمين بمثل هذه التجارب الناجحة .

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركانه

أخيكم

خالد

.


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (27 مارس 2009)

أخي خالد
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تجربتي لم تنجح وأنا الآن أحاول من جديد
أما بشأن التفاصيل والمخططات فهي موجودة في الملتقى بكثرة
وأصحابها من أهل الاختصاص والخبرة
أما أنا فلست إلا هاوي ومعلوماتي بسيطة جدا


----------



## zeid25 (28 مارس 2009)

النجاح لا يتم إلا بالعمل ويكون غالبا من قبل الهواة
اتمنى لك التوفيق

:16:


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (28 مارس 2009)

أخي zeid25
جزاك الله عني خيرا
وإن أكرمني الله بالنجاح يكون هذا بسبب تشجيعكم ودعائكم


----------



## khaledkamal21 (29 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم
بارك الله فيك و لكنك مجرد هاوي لا يمنع من وضع تفاصيل التجارب حتي يستفيد منها الاخرون و انت ايضا تستفيد برأي الخبراء من اعضاء المنتدي

اخيكم

خالد

.


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (30 مارس 2009)

الأخ خالد
تفاصيل هذه التجربة موجودة بمشاركة أخرى وهي 
استطلاع تجربة استخراج الهيدروجين
وإنما وضعت الصور في وقت لاحق لأن هناك من أتهمني بالكذب ولا أدري على أي شئ استند في اتهامه هذا
أرجو أن تقرأ تلك المشاركة وتصوت لها بما تراه فيها من خيارات التصويت


----------



## نور جابر (24 أبريل 2009)

وفقك الله اخي / حسام 
وانا قراءت المشاركه السابقه والحوار بينك وبين الاخ /؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولكن الاخ /؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يقصد اهانتك او التقليل من طموحك ولكن تخوف من ان يكون طرحك للمشكله بطريقه ( الانفجار ) تخوف باقي الاعضاء من ممارسة التجربه . ولا عيب من الفشل مره واتثنين و100 فأديسون لم يصل الي المصباح الكهربي الا بعد 1000 محاوله فاشله ولم ييأس .
فجازاك الله كل خير علي طرحك للموضوع واعانك الله ووفقك في التجربه القادمه .
ونحن نتابع تجاربك و تجارب باقي الاعضاء و ايضا اذا توصل احد الي النتيجه المرجوه ( اقل تيار مستهلك واعلي تحليل للماء ) سيطرح ما وصل اليه لباقي الاخوه لتعم الفائده .
والله الموفق .


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي نور جابر


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (30 أبريل 2009)

سيد حسام اي عمل يقوم به اي علمي او اي هاوي يجب ان يكون بالتفاصيل والى فلا حاجة اليه حيث انا شخصيا سأقوم برسالة الماجستير بهذا الخصوص عملي ونظري والله الموفق


----------



## bibirizzo (7 مايو 2009)

والله اخينا نتمنى لك ولغيرك النجاح فلمادا الحسد ادا كان اعداء الله و الدين الاسلامي يجربون و يخترعون و ينشرون اختراعاتهم في المواقع فالاحرى بنا نحن المسلمون ان نتحرر من عقلية الانانية (انا) ولا نحسد و لانستهزء بعضنا بعضا لاننا ان لم نفعل فيعتبر ايماننا الدي ندعيه هو ايمان مزيف و الله في عونك و عون جميع من يجتهد لمنفعة البشر و لا يكون احتكاريا


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

مضوعك روعة 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------

